# pin-up inspired :)



## claralikesguts (Jul 11, 2009)

for this look i used...

face-
maybelline concealer
translucent powder
seeds of love as blush
vanilla pigment to highlight

eyes-
NYX milk
amber lights
seeds of love
motif
mulch
vanilla pigment
stately black
gorgeous gold
WnW mega liner + pencil liner
loreal telescopic clean definition mascara
ardell 109s

lips-
costa chic
angel+patisserie

first, i started off with my eyebrows. i have a tutorial around here somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









then i put NYX milk all over my lids and on the bottom lashline, and blend it out so it doesn't crease.





i take a 239 and amber lights, and only put a little on about half of my crease.










then i take a stila #9 (similar to the 226) and blend it out using windshield wiper motions.










then i put seeds of love (you can use paradisco instead) on almost the rest of my crease, just leaving a bit of space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








then i put motif on the rest of the crease, and blend it all together.





i take my 239 and put mulch on the outer v slightly, like so:










and then i blend it out with the #9















i apply vanilla pigment to the brow bone with the 239, and then put some on the #9 and go over the edge of the colors in the crease.










then i put it on the lid:










i blend mulch into vanilla on the lid:





to darken up the outer v, i apply stately black like so:





blend it out...





on the bottom lashline, i apply the colors i used from dark to light (stately black, mulch, amber lights, seeds of love, motif)





gorgeous gold as a highlight on the inner corners:










winged liner, do this however bold/faint as you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








black liner on the waterline:





and my favorite mascara, it makes my lashes so long!!





i add fake lashes, and on my face i lightly dust on translucent powder, and for a blush i use seeds of love, it makes a gorgeous blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use vanilla pg as a cheekbone highlight and blend it out with the #9. and 224 would be ideal for this as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








then i apply costa chic and try to look like a sexy pin-up girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













and since for a more day-appropriate lip, i applied angel lipstick with patisserie on top for the perfect creamy pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








bonus shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








thank you so much for looking!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 11, 2009)

Great tutorial!  Love the kitty!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh I love it. Super pretty.


----------



## MissRobot (Jul 12, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 12, 2009)

Best Tut ever!! Love it Thank you!


----------



## aaj83 (Jul 12, 2009)

GAAAWRgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty! Love the tut!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 12, 2009)

I love this look I am going to try it out and see how I do I also love your eyebrows the best I have seen


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 12, 2009)

That is gorgeous! You are so pretty, ahh


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 12, 2009)

Great tutorial, I love it!


----------



## linni1011 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeous look! You have beautiful eyes, in fact I think your eyes look like Eily311 on youtube when I saw the 1st picture. Great job on the tutorial!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice tutorial.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 12, 2009)

lovely look and great tutorial!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you so much girls!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 12, 2009)

thank you for an amazing tut! u are so talented!! good luck!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jul 12, 2009)

Your eyebrows are to DIE for! Thanks for this great tut!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 12, 2009)

You are beautiful!  The tutorial is perfect!  And....I would kill for your eyebrows.


----------



## n_c (Jul 13, 2009)

Great tut, thanks for posting


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 13, 2009)

again, another beautiful look!!! thanks for the tut on this look


----------



## No0ra (Jul 13, 2009)

*waaaaw amazing love it*


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome job clara!! and yay, you have a blog!! <3


----------



## Visual Edge (Jul 13, 2009)

This is so angelic and girly. Im definitely trying out a similar look today. Seriously, this is stunning. Thank you~


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks a bunch everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## User67 (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome tutorial! I can't wait to see more from you!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 13, 2009)

Loved it and the last shot was adorable.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Love I am doing this look tomorrow


----------



## 06290714 (Jul 13, 2009)

your brows are to dye for and your skin is the prettiest greatest skin i've ever seen in my life!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Totally gorgeous! I love the last picture


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 14, 2009)

so beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

You are stunning!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 7, 2009)

Love it, great tutorial!


----------



## lucy_babyy (Aug 9, 2009)

soooo pretty! your makeup is flawless!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 9, 2009)

really really pretty!!


----------



## User38 (Aug 9, 2009)

very pretty.. great colors and blending!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 9, 2009)

super fabulous! You look great! Thanks for this!


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2009)

..........


----------



## justmimi (Aug 19, 2009)

Great job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your brows, will you come and do mine?  

Oh and your furball is cute too


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you everyone!


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

gosh, you're absolutely gorgeous, i'm stunned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the look is fab, thanks for the tut, hun!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow another great tut! You have the best makeup looks!


----------



## liciouslilly (Oct 4, 2009)

I absolutely love your lip combo.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome tutorial. love it. You seriously need to do my eyebrows!! I don't live far from SJ! lol!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 2, 2009)

you look so beautiful..love the look.


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks everyone <333!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 2, 2009)

This is GORGEOUS! The makeup is very well done. And you're absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Dec 4, 2009)

you're so beautiful, and I love your kitty!


----------



## teaberry (Dec 5, 2009)

i LOVE your eyebrows!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks girls


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 5, 2009)

Aaaaa-MAZING!!!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

i just saw your brows and wowwww they are great!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Dec 25, 2009)

That is so incredibly pretty! Great job and I love those colors.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Dec 28, 2009)

it's soooooo loooovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  i loved the colours and the blending <3


----------



## contrabassoon (Dec 28, 2009)

Like always lovely look and beautiful blending.


----------



## Lotte (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the look ! You are so beautiful.
Gotta try this out ! 

Can't wait to see more !


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 30, 2009)

this is so pretty ! your really pretty i love your hair style !


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## dienucamm (Jan 1, 2010)

what type of camera do you use for those pictures? you're amazing, i love you :*


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 1, 2010)

i use a Nikon Coolpix s600. thank you!


----------



## dienucamm (Jan 2, 2010)

thank you so much for answering my question. i love that your camera releavs the true colors of make-up..it's gorgeus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I'll buy one for me too


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 3, 2010)

LOVE this tut, I bought Amber Lights yesterday, just so I could do this look. I just finished recreating it, your pics made it so easy! not as good as yours, but it will do!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 3, 2010)

^ you should post pics, i'd love to see it!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, I love the super detailed pictures! Great job! I'm going to try this look next week!


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

i love it!!!


----------



## kaitertot (Feb 27, 2010)

Love it, so jealous of your eyebrows


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

SO pretty! I absolutely love it!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Mar 7, 2010)

This looks so beautiful on you! I LOVE it! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 14, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 12, 2010)

you look amazing


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 12, 2010)

Stunning!  Your technique is so great in this.  What I wouldn't do for your eyebrows.  Thanks so much - I'm going to have to try this look out myself.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Geraldine (May 24, 2010)

love the tutorial. Thanks!! And the kitty pic is priceless, thanks again!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

i can't tell whether i like more the makeup, the brows, or the kitty! oh and you are so pretty!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 21, 2010)

Fantastic tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your cat.


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow absolutely beautiful tutorial!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

I need Amber Lights now lol


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Love your lashes! And the entire look is adorable.

10 points for kitty as well!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

Your eyes & brows are perfect!


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

lovely! i need to try this.


----------



## kobie (Aug 30, 2010)

Only just stumbled across this one - I love your looks and blog too!


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

great! for daily look without the eyeliner, and for going out just add one and your set to party! very pretty!


----------



## *Christeen* (Nov 10, 2010)

baš lijepo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Meisje (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't seen claralikesguts post in a while! I miss her FOTDs.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 11, 2010)

Great tut! simple yet stunning! I love your brows and eyelashes...you are so gorgeous!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you! I love how detailed your instructions are!


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

You look like a doll 
  	I love the brows and haircut very very much 
  	Make up is wonderful!!
	I'm in love with the cat


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 19, 2010)

gorgeous!  I love this look!


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

your brows are amazing and this look is gorgeous!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 15, 2011)

Super pretty - Thanks for sharing.
  	Love your brows


  	ittybitty


----------



## Aneed (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow. You look gorgeous. Must try this look. Love the colours


----------



## Suzich (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!! I prefer white on my waterline for pin up look,

  	but this black turns out great, I love it!

  	And you look like a movie star!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

so beautiful


----------



## CCCashmere (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it. Great job!


----------



## litelity (Oct 23, 2011)

Great tutorial! Thank you! And I love the bonus shot! <3


----------



## gooblyglob (Nov 17, 2011)

wow, that is such a pretty style. I love it!


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## xpinkglitter (Nov 27, 2011)

You're gorgous hun! The look is very pretty on you. And the cat picture at the end completes the perfection


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

just want to say I love this look! I know this tutorial is from  years ago but I have came back to this thread several times whenever I have needed to do a similar look  gorgeous !!


----------

